# Anyone ever do a 'cutaway' engine?



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

i've allways loved engines! (bet you have too!) being a Ford Tech for 20 years, & now i'm working for Ace Hardware doing their Stihl, & 2-cycle repairs on the side.

I have a weedeater engine that is dead on compression & i'm thinking of doing a cutaway of the engine. anyone ever do this? i thought i'd cut away 1/4 of the head/cyl/case so that you could see the piston going up & down & hopefully the plug firing (what's the minimum speed to fire a plug?)

My Stihl rep showed me a nice one of a 4 mix engine recently, that's where i got the idea. cool desktop piece, lol

so, anyone ever make one? any ideas guys? tips?

i think a band saw would do a good job cutting it but i have absolutly no access to one. i might have to use my Dewalt angle grinder, dremils, etc. maybe a simple hacksaw would be better...

I'll post pics on the progress/finished product if anyone's interested...

--Lucky


----------



## aasargeusmc (Aug 26, 2007)

It sounds like a great project. I'm a retired long haul owner/operator trucker and I have seen cutaways of almost every kind of equipment you can imagine. I hauled a lot of big equipment on my flatbed and many companies have cutaways in their offices and I was always enthralled by them. I would love to see your finished project. The band saw idea is good but next to that I think I would draw good visible lines with a magic marker in a good contrast color and use the old angle grinder. I think the hack saw would be a lot of hard work and hard to make curves or corners. Since I've never done it this is all conjecture on my part. But lots of luck and may God bless your project. Ed


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

*Weedeater cutaway*

Ok, so i did one, nothing spectacular, just hacksawed out the cylinder, cleaned everything, painted the cut parts red and made a quick plexiglass base.
sitting on my PC desk now, & yes, it'll spark if you spin it fast enough, or with a driil.

--Lucky
http://www.xz550.com/cutaway%20001.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/cutaway%20002.jpg


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Good looking Poulan 25cc engine you have there!


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I've done some more, i added the exhaust & fuel tank (not cut away, yet) and the nose piece (cut away) with starter, throttle & a bit of the tube/core.

i'll take new pics when it's bright out. gonna take it to work tomorrow to show the boss.


----------

